# Aus JSP auf EJB zugreifen



## Marsman (17. Sep 2007)

Hallo Ihr!

Wie kann ich am einfachsten in einer JSP auf eine EJB zugreifen. Mit jsp:usebean wird das ja vermlich nicht so einfach gehen?!? Muss ich tatsächlich in einem Skriptlet die ganze Geschichte mit dem Conext und lookup machen oder gibt es dafür etwas einfacheres?  :roll: 

Ich arbeite mit Eclipse und dem JBoss und möchte in einem Projekt mit Hilfe einiger Beans eine Datenverwaltung realisieren und in einem zweiten Projekt einen Web-Client schaffen, der die Benutzeroberfläche per JSP anzeigt.

Titus


----------



## maki (17. Sep 2007)

Du brauchst ein MVC Framework, meine Vorschläge:
1. JSF
2. Struts

Ansonsten würde ich dringend davon abraten, in einer JSP ein Scriptlet zu schreiben welches dir per JNDI ein Remoteinterface einer EJB zurückgibt... "einfach" ist relativ in J2EE.


----------



## Marsman (17. Sep 2007)

Ich hatte mal versucht, ein Tutorial mit JSF zum Laufen zu bringen. Ich bin leider immer an irgendwelchen Exceptions gescheitert. Leider haben wir hier für ein kleines Übungsprojekt nur ein paar Tage Zeit und deshalb wollte ich mich nach Möglichkeit nicht in ein Framework einarbeiten.

Warum soll man denn den JNDI-Zugriff nicht im Skriptlet programmieren? Gibt es noch andere Gründe, außer dem, dass in HTML eingebetteter Java-Code generell vermieden werden sollte?

Titus


----------



## SlaterB (17. Sep 2007)

es gibt sowas wie Aufgabentrennung:
der Kellner soll das Essen nur servieren, nicht den Backofen bedienen, dazu ist die Küche da,

ein Autofahrer soll nur das Auto fahren, nicht im Motor rumschrauben,

JSP soll nur fertig geladene und geprüfte Ergebnisse/ Objekte in HTML darstellen,
ein EJB KANN damit nichts zu tun haben

hinzu kommt die Möglichkeit von Systemfehlern zu einem Zeitpunkt, an dem nur noch schlecht auf eine Fehlerseite oder ähnliches gewechselt werden kann


----------



## maki (17. Sep 2007)

> Leider haben wir hier für ein kleines Übungsprojekt nur ein paar Tage Zeit und deshalb wollte ich mich nach Möglichkeit nicht in ein Framework einarbeiten.


Die Definition von Abürzung: Der längere, qualvollere Weg..

Ohne wichtige Frameworks, APIs und Tools zu beherrschen (Struts/JSF, Hibernate/iBatis, XDoclet, Ant, etc. pp.) kommst du in ein paar Tagen nicht weit, zumindest würde es mir so ergehen.

Müssen es denn EJBs sein?


----------



## Marsman (18. Sep 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Müssen es denn EJBs sein?



Nicht unbedingt. Es ist eher der sportliche Ehrgeiz, der uns dazu bewegt hatte, JSP und EJB zu verwenden. Immerhin haben wir inzwischen das erste JSF-Tutorial in Eclipse zum Laufen gebracht. Nun werden wir versuchen, über 
dieses Tutorial die Verbindung zwischen JSF und EJB zu erlernen. Nächsten Mittwochen müssen wir fertig sein. Schlimmsten Falls machen wirs dann doch alles mit Skriptlet...  :bae: 

Titus


----------



## maki (18. Sep 2007)

Naja, zumindest benutzt ihr JSF.

Sei so nett und halte uns auf dem laufenden, will nämlich wissen, ob "Sportlicher Ehrgeiz" bei der SW Entwicklung auch bei anderen zu schlaflosen Nächten führt


----------



## Marsman (19. Sep 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sei so nett und halte uns auf dem laufenden, will nämlich wissen, ob "Sportlicher Ehrgeiz" bei der SW Entwicklung auch bei anderen zu schlaflosen Nächten führt



Tja, leider läuft es mal wieder nicht so gut. Es fehlt noch ein scheinbar winziger Schritt: Beim Zufgriff der Web-Application auf die Enitity-Bean wird scheinbar der EntityManager nicht ausgeführt oder wie man das nennt. Jedenfalls ist die Referenz darauf null. Seltsam dabei: Greife ich aus einem normalen Java-Client auf die Bean zu, funktioniert alles. Auch sonst funktioniert die Bean wunderbar. Nur eben im Zusammenhang mit dem Eintity-Manager nicht. Ich tappe total im dunkeln. Keine Ahnung, ob es an irgend einer XML-Datei liegt. Am Context oder was. In einem anderen Thread hier im Forum hatte ich das Problem genauer beschrieben, aber leider noch keine Antwort erhalten.


Titus


----------

